# undefinierte Zustände des LTP Ports



## Bump Digger (6. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe vor an den LTP Port meines Rechners eine Relaisplatine zu betreiben.
Mein Problem besteht nun darin das beim Hochfahren des Rechners durch den unkontrollierten Zustand des LTP Ports die Relaisplatine schaltet obwohl es nicht erwünscht ist.
Ich suche nun eine Lösung die die Relaisplatine erst freischaltet, wenn der Rechner hochgefahren ist und das zugehörige Programm gestartet ist.
Eine Lösung die die Platine erst nach einer bestimmten Zeit frei gibt finde ich unbefriedigend.
Ich hatte mir vorgestellt zwei bis drei Ausgänge des LTP Ports zu opfern und mit diesen einen definierten Zustand zu schaffen, welcher die Platine freischaltet.
Jedoch hat dies den Nachteil das ich nur noch fünf Ausgänge übrig habe und dass die Platine durch den undefinierten Zustand beim Hochfahren trotzdem freigeschaltet werden könnte.
Nun suche ich nach einer Lösung für mein Problem, welche den Vorteil bietet das ich möglichst viele Ausgänge zur Verfügung habe und das es keine undefinierten Zustände auf der Platine gibt.


Grüße


----------



## Wessy (10. Oktober 2007)

Hilft dir jetzt wohl nicht weiter, aber ich bekomme morgen einen USB auf parallelen LPT (FiFo). Vielleicht gibt es hiermit keine solchen Probleme. Adapter kostet 9,95€. Wenn's interessiert poste ich hier das Ergebnis.


----------

